# FS: Flame Moss, Singapore Moss, and Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As many people know, I rescaped my 15 gallon tank and I have alot more plants available.

I have:

Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum sp. 
Singapore Moss (Vesicularia dubyana) - it looks similar to weeping moss in high light
Ammania sp 'Bonsai'
Pogostemon helferi - Downoi  *SOLD*

Prices are $10 portion for Singapore and Flame Moss
Ammania is $2/bunch
Downoi $2/stem *SOLD*

PM me if interested
For P/U in the Broadway/Commercial are
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bucket/Bag)

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Stuart 
Do you think the Downi will do do good in a 3 watts/gallon, metricide and ferts tank. If so I will take 2 stems.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you using for substrate? Many people don't have success with Eco-Complete but it can be done. Other than that, you should be OK.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

uh oh that don't sound good. Lol I am using eco well maybe if you don't mine I will just try one for now.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> uh oh that don't sound good. Lol I am using eco well maybe if you don't mine I will just try one for now.


I tried it in my 29 gallon with EC and it died. I would suggest against it ! JMHO.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have 1 stem Downoi for you Candy and lots of Moss/'Bonsai' still available  !


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Awesome downoi! Great looking 15 gallon. Morning bump for the quality moss!

Thanks again stuart. Great finally to meet you.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Ok I didn't know I was trying lol In that case I wil pick up one stem mermaid weed to try it out to. Let me know when you are home stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily Bump !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

All plants brought to LFS due to lack of interest.


----------

